# Heat Transfer Letters and Numbers



## virtuous1 (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok, so I bought my press - and 11x15. I need to transfer names and numbers to the backs of softball shirts. Can anyone tell me a good place to get these pre - made numbers and letters?

I know Stahl's has some - but do I have any other options? Maybe even a more economical choice???

Thanks for all your help so far!


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

What color and type of fabric do you have to work with??


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

How do you like the 11 x 15 size press. I bought a 9 x 12 and it is a pain but I get the job done.


----------



## Sac printer (Mar 10, 2006)

Previous post mentioned http://www.transferexpress.com/site/default.asp as a good place top get names and numbers.


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

You can get letter and number kits at hanes2you.com Ive never used them though, just happened to notice they had them as an option.


----------



## debbiebelle (Feb 8, 2006)

try ebay , just type in the search engine " heat transfer numbers and letter"


----------



## PantaOz (Jul 27, 2008)

Did as you said... but no luck on e-bay Australia... .Any other suggestions for Australia?


----------



## ProThrowbacks (Aug 1, 2008)

Do you know where I can get a vareity of great number fonts for sports jerseys. thanks ProThrowbacks


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

We utilize a local vinyl and sign company. I just make sure that I have everything ready for them to just cut. I set up the file with the size of lettering and numbers and so there is no worry about setting up and spelling. I convert the letters and number to curves or path and email in an .eps format. 
I give them a list of what I need and they can just cut it from me. I pay for vinyl and cutting but I save money on shipping and its usually costs less than Stahl's. Also, its a good way to promote tshirts because they don't really want to do shirts just sell them since they don't have a heat press.


----------



## ProThrowbacks (Aug 1, 2008)

Bob: Thanks for the response, I was looking for more downloadable fonts that you can get off of abstractfont.com or dafont.com but need more of a detailed and multi optional fonts for sports.


----------

